# More goats lol



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute! For goats.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

So cute! What breed are they


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The little black one is a Nigerian dwarf, the white is a mini lamancha and the big Brown one is a oberhasli


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They're awesome!!!Do you or hubby play with them?My standard size goat liked to wrestle and play "tag".


----------

